# Peavey VB2/Bass rig advice for guitarist.



## WestOfSeven (May 14, 2014)

I'm interested in a peavey vb2 considering that it comes from the same manufacturer as my 5150/6505, it's all tube ,made in USA and it's affordable.

Good for metal?

Should I just get a ampeg?

I like mesa recto cabs for guitar so I'm thinking about getting a mesa 8x10 for bass. Good idea or should I go with something else?

Needs to do everything from black sabath to brain drill.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (May 14, 2014)

I really like my VB2, but it all comes down to your tonal preferences. It's not as wooly sounding as an ampeg, and the overdrive channel kind of sucks. It's cleaner and clearer sounding than an Ampeg. With an overdrive in front of the clean channel, it can really do anything from furry Sabbath tones to really spanky slap tones.

The guy that designed the VB2 recommends pairing it with one of their Tour series cabinets. Tube bass heads pair better with sealed cabinets. Or a fEarful.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 25, 2014)

As far as metal goes, Gallien-Krueger, SVT and Mesa seem to be the most popular choices among the metal players. As for getting an amp that "does everything", more times than not you'll need some kind of drive pedal to go along with that. Some really good ones are the Tech 21 Sansamp Bass Driver and VT Bass, Darkglass B7K or EH Bass Muff.

You could try getting one of those to go along with the Peavey and see if that'll do the trick.


----------



## Iron Beard (May 26, 2014)

Go with carvin if you don't get the peavey. Ampegs are made in China now and imo are not worth the money anymore. Carvins are made in the us and can get you about any tone you would want. And you can get a whole carvin rig for the price of a mesa head by itself.


----------



## eyeswide (May 26, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> The guy that designed the VB2 recommends pairing it with one of their Tour series cabinets. Tube bass heads pair better with sealed cabinets. Or a fEarful.



Everything pairs well with a fEarful.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 26, 2014)

i'm a guitar player but for bass lately i've been digging the Gallien Krueger heads for clean and dirt, excellent tone shaping and goes amazingly well with either Ampeg, G&K or Mesa bass cabs.

i love the Mesa Powerhouse cabs, it's a toss up with those or the G&K's, i love ampeg aswell, but only really dig the 8x10 cab, as for the mesa's, i like both the 4x10 with 1x15, or even the 8x10, 6x10 and 4x10, can't go wrong they all sound amazing

ampeg has some great heads but can get a bit pricey f you want tube tone, their svt non tube heads are very flexible but i find myself tweaking a tad too much instead of playing

it's all taste really, but as for peavey i can't comment on their bass setups. but with any of the three mentioned above cabs you can never go wrong, try and see what tickles your fancy then go from there


----------



## Veldar (May 26, 2014)

If I had to run just an amp head and not use preamps into power amps I'd use a Gallien Krueger, if I could still boost it with a Darkglass B7K then I'd go a Aguilar.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (May 26, 2014)

Iron Beard said:


> Go with carvin if you don't get the peavey. Ampegs are made in China now and imo are not worth the money anymore. Carvins are made in the us and can get you about any tone you would want. And you can get a whole carvin rig for the price of a mesa head by itself.



Carvin doesn't build an all-tube bass amp, and the Peavey VB2/ VB3 are both USA made.

My VB2 is a brick-shithouse, and far more versatile tonally than an Ampeg.


----------

